# Single best plant for 10g . . .



## dymndgyrl (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been looking to add faster growing plants to my 10g npt, and have been frustrated with the selection and quality from my LFS. So I am going to mail order. 
The tank already has alot of slower growing crypts, rotala and java ferns and not alot of room left. So my question is if I can fit just one or two more plants in there which ones should I choose? Must be fast growing, root feeders and appropriate for this small a tank. Emergent would be ok, but not floaters (the place I'm ordering from doesn't carry them, I'll get some when the garden center's get their pond stuff in).

I've gotten plants from them before for another tank and received very nice large quality plants. But with the shipping, and the fact that it's Canada, quite expensive. So I need to know: What would be the top two best plants?

In your opinions . . . . .


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I like Rotala sp. Green and Microsorum


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Ummm.... Microsorum is not a root feeder nor is it an especially fast grower. Certainly nice looking though.

Vals and swordplants grow very fast, and grow substantial roots (sometimes too substantial - hard to uproot if you ever need to move them). Can't go wrong with them in an el natural tank.
Edit: they might get too big for a 10 gallon though.

I might be off topic, but... if you're looking for something to clear the water column of nutrients and protect the slow-growers from algae, and you don't want floating plants, you might try water sprite (ceratopteris thalictroides). It's available at many "big box" pet shops in my experience. Right now I'm keeping some in a temporary holding tank - it grows extremely fast. It's a fern, so I don't know if its roots would oxygenate a substrate the way vals and swordplants do. In fact its roots seem more adapted to sucking nutrients out of the water column (which they grow into) - they are feathery and look like the roots on many floating plants. I'm keeping mine in the pot it was sold in - I don't know if I'll use it as a permanent fixture since I've heard it grows like a weed. But it seems great for temporary cleanup duties, holding tanks, etc. It looks attractive IMHO.

Many people also use hornwort (ceratophyllum demersum) for a similar purpose (clear the water column of nutrients).


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Microsorum is a med-fast grower in my tank.... also spreads little plantlets almost every week!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Rotala sp. Green is a great choice-- I second it.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> also spreads little plantlets almost every week!


Wow! I've only ever had it in low tech moderate light tanks... are you injecting CO2?


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

I vote for Dwarf Hair grass (Eleocharis parvula) and Baby's Tears (Micranthemum umbrosum). Both are fast growers if your light is good and are nice additions to small tanks although the micranthemum can get a little out of hand. Also Star Grass Heteranthera zosterifolia is a nice fast grower. I have it in my 10g dirt tank but it too can get out of hand if given a chance.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Come to think of it I too would recommend rotala, nicely sized stem plant for a 10 gallon, IMHO. I see it at the big box stores fairly regularly too. I should clarify - my experience is with rotala rotundifolia (often labeled rotala indica).


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

littleguy said:


> Wow! I've only ever had it in low tech moderate light tanks... are you injecting CO2?


6.4wpg, double EI for the tank size, and 30-40ppm of co2


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

how big does Dwarf Hairgrass grow? I was looking at that today at a LFS, and it looked nice for a forground, but will it grow tall or stay short like a lawn?


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

You can trim it down to make it shorter. But it needs rich substrate and high light to grow well. If you have all it takes, well...go get that bunch from the lfs =)


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Muirner said:


> how big does Dwarf Hairgrass grow? I was looking at that today at a LFS, and it looked nice for a forground, but will it grow tall or stay short like a lawn?


It stays short like a lawn. Its a nice foreground plant.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Muirner said:


> how big does Dwarf Hairgrass grow? I was looking at that today at a LFS, and it looked nice for a forground, but will it grow tall or stay short like a lawn?


There are two major types in the hobby as far as I know - elocharis parvula and eleocharis acicularis. One is very short as treesmcdonald says (1-3") and the other seems to get into the 10" range. I forget which is which. They're often mislabeled anyway. You won't get them confused if you see them in person. The tall stuff is a bit thicker too. I tried the tall stuff once and didn't have any luck, but you might. I've had reasonable success with the short stuff - under high light it seems to grow very short (1") in my experience.


----------



## dymndgyrl (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's what I wound up ordering - yes, I know, maybe alot of these will get way too big for the tank. I'm bad! I'll have to get a bigger tank when that happens! Anyway, I think I will re-scape the whole tank when these get here and make a big mess. (I'm going for a vast, overgrown jungle look, anyway)

Sword, Rosette (Parviflorus V. Tropica)
Sword, Amazon Compacta (Echinodorus bleheri 'compacta')
Tiger Lotus, Red (Nymphaea zenkeri)
Pennywort, Brazilian (Hydrocotyle Leucocephala)
Hornwort "Tropical" (Ceratophyllum submersum)
Crinum Natans (Crinum natans)
Diandra (Didiplis diandra)

They won't be shipped till Mar. 6th - There are very few aquatic mail order places in Canada, and we can't get plants, legally, from US companies, with out an expensive phytocertificate. (besides the fact that with customs and I live on a small island - it would take too long for them to get here). But we do have a Canadian branch of Aquariumplants.com now. Until their business grows they only ship once a month, so you have to get your order in by a specific time and plan accordingly.

Cheers!


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

dymndgyrl said:


> Sword, Rosette (Parviflorus V. Tropica)
> Sword, Amazon Compacta (Echinodorus bleheri 'compacta')
> Tiger Lotus, Red (Nymphaea zenkeri)
> Pennywort, Brazilian (Hydrocotyle Leucocephala)
> ...


Congratulations on the new plants! You better start shopping for your new tank now. Those babies will be giants before you know it.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

*Aponogeton bulbs*

You may want to try the Aponogeton bulbs found in places like Walmart. Float them in your aquarium until they sprout. Then plant them in the substrate. They have long stems pushing leaves to reach the water surface. Thus, gaining the aerial advantage as explained in Ms. Walstad's book.

In a 10-gallon Walstad tank, I have one such plant at a back corner to oxygenate the soil substrate. New stems kept sprouting as long as I kept cutting away old stems with mature leaves.


----------



## dymndgyrl (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm always looking in Walmart for those bulbs because people always mention them. But I never see them, I've looked in three Walmarts on Vancouver Island! Maybe not in Canada? Maybe I keep lucking out and they are all sold?

Oh well. Actually, my mother works in a Walmart in the states, I should ask her to mail me some . . .

(I do have a spare 20g hi . . . maybe I better set it up _before_ these plants get here and have it ready!)


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

shouldn't you be able to get Tropica plants in Canada? I know that we can't in the US. Check tropica.dk and see if they have a dealer in BC, CA.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Muirner said:


> how big does Dwarf Hairgrass grow? I was looking at that today at a LFS, and it looked nice for a forground, but will it grow tall or stay short like a lawn?


The tallest of mine is about 3" but most of it is 2-2.5". you can also mow it.

Brian


----------



## dymndgyrl (Jan 22, 2007)

TeutonJon78 said:


> shouldn't you be able to get Tropica plants in Canada? I know that we can't in the US. Check tropica.dk and see if they have a dealer in BC, CA.


Yes, lots in BC and one dealer on Vancouver Island - a ferry ride plus 2 hour drive from me! In many ways it's cheaper to pay for shipping and have a way more extensive selection that is mailed right to my door.

Are Tropica plants something special?


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm jealous. Tropica has one of the widest variety of plants of any seller in the world.


----------

